# Problem with Pure FTPd



## Kazuki (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a problem with pure-ftpd.
I have install pure-ftpd ports.
But when I want to create the virtual user :


```
FTPServer# pure-pw useradd toto -u vftpu -g vftpu -d /home/ftpusers/toto -c "toto" -m
pure-pw: Command not found.
```


Do you want know the (new?) command ?


Thank


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you `$ rehash` before trying pure-pw?


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes
I contact pure-ftpd.
The problem is :
quoting pure-FTPd Developper :



> For some reason, FreeBSD is stupid enough not to include /usr/local/sbin in your default path.
> 
> So try typing /usr/local/sbin/pure-pw instead of just pure-pw.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 21, 2010)

There isn't a problem with FreeBSD. I can use pure-pw without any problems:


```
[dennylin93@www ~]> pure-pw

Usage :

pure-pw useradd <login> [-f <passwd file>] -u <uid> [-g <gid>]
                -D/-d <home directory> [-c <gecos>]
                [-t <download bandwidth>] [-T <upload bandwidth>]
                [-n <max number of files>] [-N <max Mbytes>]
                [-q <upload ratio>] [-Q <download ratio>]
                [-r <allow client ip>/<mask>] [-R <deny client ip>/<mask>]
                [-i <allow local ip>/<mask>] [-I <deny local ip>/<mask>]
                [-y <max number of concurrent sessions>]
                [-z <hhmm>-<hhmm>] [-m]

pure-pw usermod <login> -f <passwd file> -u <uid> [-g <gid>]
                -D/-d <home directory> -[c <gecos>]
                [-t <download bandwidth>] [-T <upload bandwidth>]
                [-n <max number of files>] [-N <max Mbytes>]
                [-q <upload ratio>] [-Q <download ratio>]
                [-r <allow client ip>/<mask>] [-R <deny client ip>/<mask>]
                [-i <allow local ip>/<mask>] [-I <deny local ip>/<mask>]
                [-y <max number of concurrent sessions>]
                [-z <hhmm>-<hhmm>] [-m]
pure-pw userdel <login> [-f <passwd file>] [-m]

pure-pw passwd  <login> [-f <passwd file>] [-m]

pure-pw show    <login> [-f <passwd file>]

pure-pw mkdb    [<puredb database file> [-f <passwd file>]]

pure-pw list    [-f <passwd file>]

-d <home directory> : chroot user (recommended)
-D <home directory> : don't chroot user
-<option> '' : set this option to unlimited
-m : also update the /usr/local/etc/pureftpd.pdb database
For a 1:10 ratio, use -q 1 -Q 10
To allow access only between 9 am and 6 pm, use -z 0900-1800
```

Can you post the output of `$ echo $PATH`, `$ echo $SHELL`, and `$ which pure-pw`?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

Kazuki said:
			
		

> Yes
> I contact pure-ftpd.
> The problem is :
> quoting pure-FTPd Developper :



That's bull.

I echo the $PATH of a random user on a random box, no special settings in place anywhere:


```
$ echo $PATH
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:[B]/usr/local/sbin[/B]:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/user123/bin
```

I'm sure a simple rehash / hash -r works just fine.


----------



## Kazuki (Jan 22, 2010)

Perhaps, but I can't you say if it's this.
I have reboot the system after test and it's ok.


----------

